# My first Colonoscopy



## 15533 (Nov 3, 2005)

I was diagnosed with colitis and I had my first colonoscopy done November 1, 2005..the prep was the not only the worst part for me, because of the diaherra from the prep my colitis flared up so I was in so much pain in my RLQ. Yesterday was even worse I was still in so much pain to the point it hurted to urinate. I went to the ER and they told me that I had gotten a serious infection. So now they have me on three different meds once of which is VICODIN and it makes me so sick and dizzy. It also hurts when I eat. I just feel the worse anyone got any advice to help me out


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm not sure about the infection but your poor tummy must be very sensitive with all you've been thru.Careful what you eat, but you know that. However, here's what I do on bad days. Click on link below:http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=16;t=001561Next time, if you can ever bring yourself to have another, you should ask for Miralax prep. Gentle, tastes of nothing.I have a post on it further down this forum if you want to scroll.Hopefully there will be something even newer out then!O


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Leemah-Try taking the vicodin with food. It can minimize GI irritation. If it still bothers you, call you doc and maybe they can switch you to a different med for pain.Sorry to hear you feel so crummy! Hope you feel better soon.


----------

